# What color is this mare?!



## catti789 (Jul 14, 2012)

This mare is a very odd color. I've never seen anything like it before!
She was born black. Then turned steel gray. And now shes got all this red coloring on her! As well as roaning and dapples! And some of the photos make her look darker but the coloration isn't bayish. It's red like sorrel/chestnut red.
Anybody know what color this girl is?


























She used to look like this at age 2








And this is when she started changing colors...









So what color is she?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

If she's greying out then she's probably in a rose dapple stage. We had a dapple rose grey TB gelding that looked like her, except he was further on in greying so there was less of the red color. He looked pink in certain lights, it was awesome.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful! She is a rose grey (bay or dark bay that turned grey).

There is no roaning there, that is grey.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If she was born black, she isn't a bay based grey. 

She's just going through her funky greeting process. They go back and forth through all sorts of weird shades. 

Eventually she'll be white. My mare went through a redder stage after being "steel" colored.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's gray. She'll go though quite a bit of changes over the coming years.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember, you CAN have roan and grey genes on the same horse 

She is just going grey. Is she really black, or is she bay? IMO she looks more bay.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexanFreedom said:


> She is just going grey. Is she really black, or is she bay? IMO she looks more bay.


Grey likes to mess with your head. Always remember that  In this case, as the OP has said that the foal was born totally black, it is safe to assume that she is black going grey. Grey foals are usually born a more "adult" shade of their original coat colour. The illusion being created by the darker legs to make you suspect bay is the greying process - it is usually the legs that stay the darkest part of the horse for the longest amount of time.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I dunno, maybe it's just my slow morning, and this grey thing is creating an illusion

I was sure she was black, too, but that chestnut brownish color made me think...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexanFreedom said:


> I dunno, maybe it's just my slow morning, and this grey thing is creating an illusion
> 
> I was sure she was black, too, but that chestnut brownish color made me think...


It's Monday night already here, in fact it's nearly Tuesday already. I am sharp as a bowling ball


----------

